# tour of italy



## orange22 (Mar 7, 2009)

We are planning a late summer /autumn tour of Italy. We have about 12 weeks.
Has anyone completed a tour in 12 weeks?
Any suggestions for the itinerary?
Thanks


----------



## ActiveCampers (Jun 17, 2005)

We did a 7 week tour then slightly off season on our blog linked below. That also contains some GPS points of aires/wild camping spots and a rough route we used.

Apart from the top-bit which we missed, Italy is long and thin so is good for a down n back route. We missed Sicily which will be added on our to do list.

Rome/Venice fantastic and loads of little places too that are fantastic.

In our opinion, so far, Italy has lots of 10/10 places - best in Europe, but also has some quite poor/dirty places - worst in Europe (e.g. motorway stretches with laybys FULL of rubbish with rough dogs living in them  ). Its a country if differences - but overall we loved it and will be back. 

It would be easy to extend 7 to 12 weeks!

Hope our blog n info helps.


----------



## eddied (May 9, 2005)

*Tour of Italy*

Ciao Orange22, cant give detailed reply just now, am on a PDA. Italy has 48% of all the world's UNESCO heritage sites for starters. I've lived here all my teens/adult life and have travelled extensively for business and pleasure. I ain't seen nothing yet!
Lots of members here have written blogs of their travels through Italy. For finding soste/ aree attrezzate/campsites the following are useful
www.camping.it
www.turismoitinerante.it
www.camperonline.it
www.caravanecamper.it
Must sees in 12 weeks: Lake Como, last supper in Milano, the
Shroud in Torino, the Riviera of flowers, the 5Terre. Lucca, Pisa Siena, San Gimignano, Monteriggioni, Florence, Lake Trasimeno, Perugia, Assisi,Gubbio, Orvieto, Lake Bolsena, Viterbo, Tarquinia, Cerveteri, Roma. Then across to the Adriatic via Abruzzo, L'Aquila, Il Gargano and S.Giovanni Rotondo,The Marches, Loreto, San Leo, the Republic of San Marino, Ferrara and Ravenna and the Po Delta, Padova, Venice, Verona and Lake Garda, the Dolomites and Sud Tirol, Lake Maggiore FINE.
If you want to come further South will give you some ideas on line.
saluti,
eddied
edited to clear up PDA mess 13/04/2010


----------



## eddied (May 9, 2005)

*Tour of Italy*

 Another member's blog of a recent long trip around Italy:
www.blairtravel.blogspot.com

saluti,
eddied
edited 13/04/2010 to clear PDA mess


----------



## CandA (May 1, 2005)

Hi

We spent about 8 weeks in Italy last year in May and June and loved it very much. Details are on the blog

www.candakubicki.blogspot.com

This includes a list of camp sites we used.

Have fun, we're very envious.

CandA


----------



## christine1310 (Apr 10, 2008)

*Italy tour*

Hi,

We have just come back from 12 weeks in Sicily. It took us a week to drive down from the UK, so you should be able to see a lot in 12 weeks. It's a beautiful country, although down south the roads get bumpy with potholes and there is more rubbish about, the people are very friendly.

If you do get onto Sicily then visit the Roman villa at Piazza Amerina - the mosaics are fabulous. Also the cathedral at Monreale outside Palermo is so beautiful. You can get the ferry from Palermo to Genoa for €300 and save time/money driving back up the boot.

Have a good time.

Regards Christine


----------

